# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  توفي اليوم الشيخ الفقيه محمد بن الأمين بوخبزة، رحمه الله تعالى

## محمد عبد الأعلى

توفي اليوم الشيخ الفقيه محمد بن الأمين بوخبزة، صباح اليوم، بمصحة النخيل بتطوان عن سن يناهز الـ88 عاما. 
وستقام صلاة الجنازة على الشيخ رحمه الله يوم غد الجمعة 5 جمادى الثانية 1441هـ الموافق ل 31 يناير 2020م، بعد العصر، 
وسيدفن بمقبرة باب المقابر بمدينة تطوان في المغرب
وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص ، قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إن الله لا يقبض العلم انتزاعا ينتزعه من العباد، ولكن يقبض العلم بقبض العلماء"

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

رحمه الله

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*نسأل الله تعالى أن يغفر له ويرحمه ويكرم نزله ويوسع مدخله ويسكنه فسيح جناته ويجزيه عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء.
*

----------


## محمدالمرنيسي

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأكرم نزله،وألحقنا به مسلمين مومنين تائبين لرب العالمين.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يرحم الشيخ ويغفر له ويسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة

----------


## احمد ابو انس

نسأل الله ان يرحم الشيخ ويغفر له ويسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*وداعا سيدى بو خبزة رثاء قناة الرحمة قصة مع حبيبى دكتور محمد الحسانين


*

----------

